
Ask HN: DIY Replacement for Auth0 or Okta - antb123
Are there any authentication platforms as a service that have functionality like okta&#x2F;Auth0?<p>It would be pretty easy (but a lot of work) to roll your own using Django. Is there anything that works out of the box? and is battle tested?
======
l72
Getting authentication and federation "right" is tough, and I wouldn't
recommend implementing it yourself.

I would consider looking into Keycloak, which is an opensource platform
similar to Okta/Auth0 that you can self host:

[https://www.keycloak.org/](https://www.keycloak.org/)

~~~
anthony_barker
Java code base from redhat (now IBM)... looks complete though

